# any other sphynx lovers?



## naked-n-hairy (Jan 16, 2009)

I just brought home my first rescued sphynx today and would love to connect with other sphynx lovers out there!!!! I've been learning about them on and off for a couple years, but I would love any good websites links, book recommendations, or other forums to learn more about these wonderful cats!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, please! I must see pics of nekkid kittehs!


----------



## naked-n-hairy (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now she's a sight for sore eyes, poor baby hasn't been very well cared for, but as soon as I get her skin infection cleared up and have her looking like the beautiful girl she is I'll post some pictures of her (or go buy her a sweater first!). I plan to do some before and after pics so I can remember what she was like when she first arrivd when all I see is a beautiful healthy cat!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I foster ferals and I photo-document their time with me. I love going over the pics and seeing how they progressed and changed.


----------



## naked-n-hairy (Jan 16, 2009)

It's amazing,isn't it? That's why I choose to only adopt cats that reakky need my help, or from a reputable rescue or shelter. I love my cats, and while I admire the few responsible breeders that protect the breeds, I'd rather offer my home to cats that really need it! I remember when my Ragdoll came home - she was so scared she bit me coming out of her crate and I got a blood infection she bit so hard! She was all but feral, matted, skinny, scared to death!!!! Now you couldn't recognize this beautiful magestic cat that snuggles with me everychance she gets as that same poor scared cat I brought home!!! She really proves sometimes love really can conquer all!!! My bridgecat, Gracie, was a stray, no doubts abandoned by a heartless person who hadn't spayed their cat, she wondered into my life barely more then a kitten, and I'll never forget her, I'll miss her until the day I die!!!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I love them! They are so cute despite their baldness. I would get given the chance, but, like you, I prefer to rescue or take in spays rather than purchase my cats. You've done a great thing for your sphynx, and I am sure she will be a great addition to the family!


----------



## sphynxlair (Feb 7, 2009)

hi, i love and breed my two sphynx.i started a website just for sphynx lovers.check it out. http://www.sphynxlair.com


----------



## sphynxlair (Feb 7, 2009)

hi,check out my site www.sphynxlair.com its al about the sphynx breed.or http://sphynxlair.com/


----------



## Sphynx Wyndarith (May 15, 2009)

I fell in love with Sphynx cats when I visited a cat show I friend of mine participated in. A friend of hers (you know how it goes with show-participants  ) had a Sphynx on display, and after the show I had the opportunity to spend some time with the cat. Seriously the most loving stranger-friendly curious cat I've ever met. I wanted to take him home with me right there and then. So I decided I'd get a Sphynx one day too. At the time I already had a cat and my mom said she wouldn't have another one, so I forgot about the whole matter for a while. But now our cat's gone (having fun somewhere in kitty-heaven), and I live in a dorm room (no pets allowed).. 

But I still love Sphynxes. I'm still determined to get one. One day. Sometime.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

> Don't breed or buy when others die!!!


I'm glad you have rescued this kitty and others but, I do take a bit of exception to your signature.
It is not responsible breeders that fill the shelters or abandon their cats. It's irresponsible pet owners who won't spend the money to spay or neuter their pets and let them outside. (take a look at how many posts on here start with "could my cat be pregnant"). It's the "let them have one litter so the kids can see it" or the leave the animal outside to take care of its self folks causing the majority of the over population in shelters.

There is a place for pedigreed cats both to be bred and to be bought, just as there are people who feel fulfilled doing rescue.

JMHO
Terri


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

TerriNye said:


> It is not responsible breeders that fill the shelters or abandon their cats. It's irresponsible pet owners who won't spend the money to spay or neuter their pets ..... (take a look at how many posts on here start with "could my cat be pregnant").


I 100% agree. Responsible breeders are not the problem.


----------



## sphynxy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes I love sphynx's  Weve only had Harrie for less than a week but she is already part of the family and most definatly in charge 

I have to agree with prople that responsible breeders arent the problem.

Ive always thought I would like to rescue our pets and although she was bought, she was a rehome as she wasnt getting on with her previous owners other kitties. I think if we get a furry cat they will definatly be from a rescue centre.


----------

